# Dining Room



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Here's my dining room, - - the reddish is oak, - - and the light wood is birch plywood.

Like every other room in my house, - - almost finished . . .


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

That is really sharp. How much time do you have invested? All of the projects that I work on have to be done quick and cheap therefore I can't usually put as much into it as I would like.


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks again, Dave, - - no idea how much time went into that one, - - it was done on nights and weekends while working full time, - - all while having dinner in the room every night. I installed that bay window myself (on a July 4th holiday), - - I put it on tarp and dragged it through the house and installed it from the inside (with supports outside). Never easy, huh?? Here's another pic of one corner of the room, - - I still have plenty of work to do in this room yet, - - hey, - - I never even filled in the nail holes yet, LOL . . .


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Here's a side view of the columns, - - I tapered the top third of each, - - and mounted antique lights . . .


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

That's awesome Tom

It's hard to have a project like that going and have to live too.....

Great job


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks Burlkraft . . .


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Well Tom...here is another place my wife can't see or I will be expected to craft this quality of work for our new home...thanks buddy! :yes: That is awsome work.


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks, Jay, - - yeah, nothin' to me beats that 'old world' look, - - and I'm kind of a fanatic for the 'two-tone' effect . . .

Funny you say that, too, - - my next-door neighbor (carpenter) tells me to keep the blinds shut, - - his wife got a look-see and has been givin' him hell ever since, - - so of course now they stay open all the time!! :shifty: :laughing: :shifty:


----------



## griffdecker (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow Tom -- You're a busy man. I really like the kitchen and dining room. The maple panels stand out nicely -- very nice touch. Looks like you moved into the kicthen before it was done. Been there, done that. Didn't like it, but what can you do? Very impressive. I'll be doing my own kitchen this summer, bumping out a wall, recessing the fridge and freezer (2 separate units) into the adjoining laundry room, relocating plumbing, etc. Yup, I'm looking forward to it...


----------



## Mike T (Oct 31, 2006)

Well Tom what I can say again you have pulled off amazing craftsmanship, taste and style....
You are a true master of the art .. and I am now humbled


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks again . . . :thumbsup:


----------

